# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  July 2019 Competition Signups

## dolphin

The lucid dreaming competition is back!

The competition will start on *Friday, July 5th* at 8:00 PM your time and end on *Monday, August 5th* at 8:00 PM your time.

If you've never been part of one of the competitions, check out the previous competition https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...on-2018-a.html to see how it works.  

 If you are interested in joining, reply to this post with the following:
 - What league you would like to join
 - Your average rate of lucidity
 - Your best guess as to your availability during the competition, on a scale of 1-5 (1 - incredibly busy, 5 - completely free)

The rates listed by the leagues are suggestions, but if you're feeling bold, feel free to try a higher league.

*Expert league* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night
Sensei

*Intermediate league* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights
dolphin
FireFlyMan
Jacob46719
Saizaphod
NyxCC
DoctorFoxy
obfusc8

*Beginner league* - less than 1 lucid/week
Dalcom
LeaoLouro
StaySharp
Legkicker
zelcrow
spellbee2
Bridger
LdForMe
Fakeomni
13WAR08T
RelaxAndDream

----------


## RelicWraith

Ah, yeah!

Sign me up for Intermediate. Average LD rate about 2-3 per week. Availability at 2.5ish, maybe.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Intermediate League please. 

Lucidity Rate: 10.8/month (last 6 months, abnormally low)
Small % chance of immediate comeback

Availability: 5

----------


## Sensei

Sign me up for expert. I should be pretty free. I am going to be traveling for like 2 days in the comp, but I should be fine to post the days before and the day after. 
LD rate is erratic, but usually 1+ a night at least.

----------


## Saizaphod

I'm in too.  :smiley:  Intermediate, 1ld/wk but might get higher due to the comp. Availability 4

----------


## Dalcom

Don't normally participate in these kind of things, or in the forum at all. Could use the boost though.
Availability of 4.
Normally LD 1/week but have been plagued by a 'dry spell' the past three months, so
go ahead and sign me up for beginner.

----------


## LeaoLouro

I'm in! I've been missing these competitions!
Unfortunately I will be traveling quite a bit, so availability 2.
Also, my recent WILD attemps have been failing quite spectacularly, so beginner league, please
Best of luck to everyone!

----------


## NyxCC

Looking forward to this!

Intermediate please, although lucids have been rather sporadic recently. Availability around 2. Will try to post more frequently nevertheless  :smiley: .

----------


## StaySharp

I'll be there too, but beginner. I certainly haven't improved over the past year, unfortunately.

----------


## Legkicker

I would like to join! Although I'm not very good at lucid dreaming on a regular basis so I will have to join the beginner league. I average maybe 1 LD every two weeks (sometimes only like 1 a month to be completely honest  ::undecided:: ). So if we are doing teams I apologize in advance to my teammates. I have had more lately though and have been surprisingly good at dream control so perhaps I can help  ::content:: 

I'll be on vacation from July 5th-10th which is an unlucky start but otherwise my availability should be a solid 3!

----------


## zelcrow

I'm excited to try out a competition!  Hopefully it will be a boost in motivation and abilities for me and others alike.

I'm going to go with the Beginner League.  

My average rate of lucidity is on average once a week (if I'm diligent) but sometimes less. I have decent non-LD recall usually, though.

I also have a vacation from July 8th-14th, but I will still hopefully be able to sleep in enough some days to attempt some LDs.  The last week of July I have a busy week with work, but we will see how that goes.  I think I would put my availability at a 2.5-3.

----------


## spellbee2

Thanks for starting this up, guys!

I know I basically ghosted the last competition, but I'm in the process of making some personal changes to establish healthier habits that should help me be more active and more interested in LDing. So I'm gonna try for this competition again. Since lucidity has been anything but regular for me lately (maybe one spontaneous one a month), put me back in the Beginner league. Expecting my availability to be 3-4.

----------


## Bridger

Hey guys!

Coming back from a long hiatus of lucid dreaming practice but I'm ready to start up again! I would probably put my LD frequency at 1 every 2 weeks at this point, so beginner would be best for me. I am working full time during the week days but I'll be available at a 4/5 since I'm expecting to be able to write down and post my dreams daily (hopefully also have time to keep up with everyone else's progress too).

----------


## LdForMe

Hey Guys! Just got my account reactivated ::D: !

After a long dry spell i have gotten my motivation back. I am definitely a beginner with 1 Ld every 2 weeks to a month. my availability would most likely be a 4/5 but I should be able to get my dreams down, I'm hoping that I will be able to push myself to new limits and get my recall back up and to have more lucid dreams. Goodluck :smiley:

----------


## 13WAR08T

This should be fun and a great motivation booster.
About 1 a month if lucky, so I'll go with the beginner league.
Availability of 3

----------


## Sensei

Does it start Friday night or Thursday night? And what about different time zones? Do I just go by whatever time zone I am in?

----------


## dolphin

> Does it start Friday night or Thursday night? And what about different time zones? Do I just go by whatever time zone I am in?



It starts on Friday night. Go by whatever time zone you are in.

----------


## Fakeomni

I'd like to join beginners league. Avg lding rate is dependent on how much time I have and input. rn 1-2/month. availability 2

----------


## DoctorFoxy

- Intermediate League
- When doing nothing at all I get 1 LD a month, lately Ive been trying again and Im at 7 LDs within 17 days.
- Id say a 4 for availability as Im going on some vacantions.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

hola, I hope it's not to late but I would like to participate also. I haven't been active for 2 years or something... wow. so I am out and not have problems to motivate to start again but I know how much I liked the competitions and therefore I want to give it a try and see what's happening.

I think that if I go all in I might get it the hang of it in a week or two but I can't say if I will be super motivated and I am traveling at the moment so hostel Flair and stuff so long story short:

beginners league
availability 3

----------


## obfusc8

Late signup? I realise the competition is already half way through, but I could use the motivation to get back into regular LDs and keeping my DJ up to date. Current lucid rate is about 1/week-ish and availability until the end of the comp is 3-4 - might not be able to post everyday, but will try!

----------

